# Pitted leaves



## growright35 (Feb 5, 2009)

First off I cant post pics for somereason maybe need more posts?But have a question. Has anyone had experience with what i can only call dimples all through 2 lower leaves. Only on 1 girl clone out of 4. She is 5wks and in day 4 of 12/12. These pits came on day 2. Day one I gave one last feed to all of them of 1/4 strength cheap ironite 7-6-6. Soil is Jungle grow with added perlite, black cow, and added top soil...seems to have worked really well so far. Under 70wt hps in a homebuilt cool tube and 2 150cfls in a fridge grow bottom section now 70-80 degrees. I have had no other probs and this does not seem to be a prob either...yet..but am very curious as this is my first and want to learn what  someone may know. Wishin I could have pics to show off the set up in growrooms and design...maybe soon.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*are the dimples/pitts a difrent colour from the rest of the leaf ?*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*it couldnt be where the water has hit the leaves during watering could it?*


----------



## growright35 (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe it possibly could UKgirl thank you. I guess you mean having the nutes . The leave is not discolored as of this a.m. butter looks as though they could have the tendency to go darker than the rest. Seen this before have you?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you trying to post your pictures as links or are posting on MariP's server? Where it says "manage attachments"?  Picture links are not allowed on MariP.


----------



## growright35 (Feb 5, 2009)

Butter?? But it looks.ha ha good buzz here at work


----------



## growright35 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah no links, through the picassa from this site.I have tried several times. Maybe in my settings on pc.After browse, select, upload it waits about 4 minutes then get page not displayed?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*my lower leaves get like that from water droplets ,and ,or the fan blowing directly on them but usually no change of colour ,,unless ofcourse there was nute soloution ,,,,aslong as it doesnt spread upwards i wouldnt worry to much ,,but without seeing pics it carnt be certain  *


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 5, 2009)

*First off your using the wrong fert your nitrogen is way to high for blooming check back when you have a high P-K value*


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 5, 2009)

whats it mean if it keeps going up the nodes one side then the other then up and again?


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2009)

growright35 said:
			
		

> yeah no links, through the picassa from this site.I have tried several times. Maybe in my settings on pc.After browse, select, upload it waits about 4 minutes then get page not displayed?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208


----------



## growright35 (Feb 6, 2009)

Day 3 of dimples and they have seemed to subside some and does not appear to be any spreading. Thanks for the response. Today got some 10-51-10, cheap stuff but used properly should help the ladies here at day 5 of 12/12. Hopefullly wont be posting here with real probs.


----------

